# NZ Customs for children medicines (cold / flu) and infant formula milk



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am preparing for the things that I need to get with me for travelling to NZ. Quick questions popped-up regarding few things for which I did not find the clear direction in the list of prohibited/restricted items from NZ customs website.

My inquiries are specific about medicines for children related to flu and cold with prescription and expiry dates. Also, same inquiry for infant formula milk in original packing.

Any ideas? (anyone who has travelled with similar items)

Raheel


----------

